# Anyone ever heard of Pau d`Arco tea ??



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Had one of my milk customers this morning tell me about this tea this morning. I have looked it up on the internet and what I have found is truely amazing. The guy that told me about it told me this story, he said that they had a cat that liked to roam once and awhile and one time had come home not feeling well, they took the cat to the vet and the vet said the cat had been poisoned. The vet said there was nothing he could do for the cat, and he would die eventally. He said they were going to be gone that evening, so they thought the cat would be dead when they got home. Well he gave the cat some of the Pau d`Arco tea with an eye droper before they left and the cat choked it down. He was prepared to bury a cat when they came home and was surprized to find the cat up walking around and feeling very good when they got home. He swears it was because of the tea they had given him, but he can`t bet on it, that was the only thing they had done for him. Just wanting to know if any of you have heard of, or used it. It is for alot of things like cancer,fibromyalga (sp), hiv, virus`s, and lots of other things. > Thanks Marc


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I have made a tincture with it for years specifically for that deep bronchial cough which the tincture stops right now! And it doesn't come back hardly at all.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never had the tea or used it internally, but I have the essential oil on hand. It supposedly works for various conditions such as DM, cancers, candida both internal and external, and inflammatory type issues. It's alkalizing, so it works by helping the body kill/solve these conditions of inflammation (all those above) by making the blood more alkaline.
In all honesty, I haven't seen or heard of people I know who use it tell of extravagant, miraculous results, but most say it helps their joint pains. And, as I said, I don't know anyone who takes it by mouth, just the essential oil because that is what I deal in.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've heard good things about it, in fact my stepmom says she won't travel here to the mainland without her Pau d' arco.
I have some bark for tea as well as some tinctured, but have never used it.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

This is the most amazing herb. The tea is so useful. And I am out...thanks for the reminder. I am on the way out and will write more on this tonight. I truely believe in this herb.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It is part of our "basics." Dunno about it reviving dead cats, but it is good anti-fungal.


----------



## Suzy_Bean (May 16, 2011)

Had my Pau D'arco this morning! I use it for candida. Have found the tincture to work better than the tea bags.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Suzy_Bean said:


> Had my Pau D'arco this morning! I use it for candida. Have found the tincture to work better than the tea bags.


How do you take this Pau D'arco? How much do you drink, rub on your joints?? Do I get it at health food stores? I've gotten to where I hurt all the time. Need to go to chiropractor, but can't really afford it. Clean houses for a living, my body won't hardly go--


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Look on Ebay.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Pau+D'arco&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

how would a vet know a cat had been poisoned, to make that diagnosis? Just asking??? convulsing, bloody foam from mouth??


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

There are symptoms of poisoning, but the only sure way is a blood test to check for certain poisons.


----------

